# Really random question...



## dannler (13/10/14)

My friend and i talked a while ago about concentated flavours, and he mentioned that you also get concentrated flavours for fishing, to make your bait dips.it was said that it uses the same chemistry to make them flavours, so with that in mind, would one be able to mix those flavours with pg/vg and vape it? Ha ha like i said a random question,its just out of intrest, would like to have some feedback from experienced guys.


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

dannler said:


> My friend and i talked a while ago about concentated flavours, and he mentioned that you also get concentrated flavours for fishing, to make your bait dips.it was said that it uses the same chemistry to make them flavours, so with that in mind, would one be able to mix those flavours with pg/vg and vape it? Ha ha like i said a random question,its just out of intrest, would like to have some feedback from experienced guys.



For sure if you feel fishy  Seriously I don't know, but would be interesting to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

warning on juice bottle.no swimming for at least a our after vaping. interesting question. mix some up and have a vape i guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dannler (13/10/14)

Ha ha im just afraid that im going to grow some gills or something. Ha ha!
Anyway..is there any tests i should do before vaping it?
1.checking if it has oil in it?
What els


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

hands said:


> warning on juice bottle.no swimming for at least a our after vaping. interesting question. mix some up and have a vape i guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Is there a list of ingredients on there? If not, I would not take the chance. What might be nice and smelly for fish might not be good for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

they could be the same as food favoring and if they are they would be to weak to be of any use.
i don't know if they would be save to vape.we don't know if our current concentrates are save ether.


----------



## dannler (14/10/14)

Is there a list of ingredients that we have on our concentrates, which i can compare it to


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

I assume these flavours are for carp fishing and these are all normally human edible but I would never take this chance... mixing for carp baits it's not that important... but to mix something that is going to be vapourised and inhaled into your lungs? Different story. Don't even consider it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/14)

What about this one,its bright green gives off a strong fishy aroma and will make green clouds.Just the thing to empty out a bar

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> What about this one,its bright green gives off a strong fishy aroma and will make green clouds.Just the thing to empty out a bar
> View attachment 13108


----------



## kimbo (14/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> What about this one,its bright green gives off a strong fishy aroma and will make green clouds.Just the thing to empty out a bar
> View attachment 13108



lol glow in the dark green clouds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> What about this one,its bright green gives off a strong fishy aroma and will make green clouds.Just the thing to empty out a bar
> View attachment 13108


Oh yes, will be awesome with that back note of mussel.


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/14)

Seriously,as someone who's done plenty of carp fishing I don't think I'd give this idea a try.Very rarely do you see the ingredients listed on attractants and flavourings.They don't harm the fish (apparently) but I personally I wouldn't vape it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dannler (14/10/14)

Guys im not talking about the dips that is already mixed with flourecence and all of that, that you buy ready to use at the fishing shops. Im talking about the diy fish dip flavours. Just the concentrated flavours, before you add colours and thickners and stuff


----------



## Genosmate (14/10/14)

dannler said:


> Guys im not talking about the dips that is already mixed with flourecence and all of that, that you buy ready to use at the fishing shops. Im talking about the diy fish dip flavours. Just the concentrated flavours, before you add colours and thickners and stuff


I still wouldn't put the stuff near an extremely hot coil.On another note I know eliquids have some strange names but what about this liquid bait flavouring....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Matuka (14/10/14)

What about a nice Malay curry flavoured juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (14/10/14)

Well if it has the same chemical buildup as e-juice flavours? Then it should be okay/the same shouldnt it?


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

dannler said:


> Well if it has the same chemical buildup as e-juice flavours? Then it should be okay/the same shouldnt it?


The decision seems to me is all yours now. We do, however, take no responsibility. Even if you start developing gills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda (14/10/14)

LOL you guys are silly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/10/14)

No ingredients, no vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/10/14)

Aren't the bait dips mostly oil based? 

I make a highly secret concoction from these bait dips called 'must bite' its a closely guarded family secret passed down 2 generations. Pity it has never worked for me 

It has a few different flavors like banana and vanilla. I have to give it a good shake before use as it separates, so one or more of them are definitely oil based. 

I've read somewhere that vaping oil based juice is not a good idea? Could be wrong though


----------



## dannler (14/10/14)

@ShaneW the dips you are talking about is after it has been mixed with other things like corn syrup and so on.


----------



## Danny (14/10/14)

Im sure some of them would probably be fine to use, what would concern me is the purity/grade of the compounds which constitute the flavour concentrate. Most of these compounds are produced by reactions that have by-products, so the products are never 100% pure and some of the by-products could be unsafe even if the desired product is safe. The grade cut-off for human consumption might be +97%. Whilst the grade for fish bait could be as low as 80%.

A good example of a flavouring like this if Im not mistaken is acetoin, which forms diacetyl as a byproduct. I wouldnt necessarily mind using a flavour containing certified 98% acetoin (lots of people do), I dont think I would feel the same about one thats only 75% pure or uncertified even if it fulfills all the requirements of 98%. This is the logic I apply to all chemical goods (i buy quite a few) so it may not be totally useful here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dannler (14/10/14)

Thanks @Danny that helps


----------



## Derick (15/10/14)

The chemicals that make up the actual flavour component would probably be the same - for any type of flavour out there, there is only a set amount of chemicals that can imitate or reproduce a certain flavour, but they might add all kinds of nasty stuff to make the flavour easier to work with or to cut costs - and they wouldn't care if the stuff they added was harmful to humans, because it is not meant to be used by humans. So for them it would be perfectly fine to add boat loads of Diacetyl for instance.

So that would be your risk - unless you can get a detailed list of all the chemicals in the flavouring, you just would not know - and the detailed list of chemicals that make up the formula would probably be proprietary information - it's their 'secret' formula that attracts the most fish, so I doubt the company would divulge that information to anyone that asks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/14)

Not something I would try. I'm sure when making fish bait flavour they are not too concerned over purity and cleanliness during manufacturing.
Anchovy flavour vape.... now that can work if they pull off the intense saltiness


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/14)

Just had an incredible idea for next year halloween.
Rooiaas/redbait extract flavour 
All the fisherman on the forum will know exactly what i speak about...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Just had an incredible idea for next year halloween.
> Rooiaas/redbait extract flavour
> All the fisherman on the forum will know exactly what i speak about...



Now why would you even say something like that? Gross Dewd!


----------



## Genosmate (1/11/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Just had an incredible idea for next year halloween.
> Rooiaas/redbait extract flavour
> All the fisherman on the forum will know exactly what i speak about...


Doubt you'll need to make too much and maybe just 3ml bottles.Can't see it catching on but you never know
Just had an idea,I could send some up to you in a jiffy bag,with the SAPO as it is it will probably never arrive so you'll be OK,but it might get the other parcels out of the sorting offices a bit quicker

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

